# anybody heard of gage green genetics?



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 23, 2012)

wondering if anybody has heard of them and has anyone grown anything of theirs it looks like pretty good stuff but cant find it anywhere in stock

heres their website  gagegreen.org


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

yes, they are quite popular at a few other cannaforums. from the gj's and pics I'd say they have some dank in their banks.

cannazon has'em. pretty sure the 'tude has'em as well...

here's a link via the A.S.B. h*MP*ps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds/cat_40.html
eace:,

7ge


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 23, 2012)

GGG has very legit genetics. I've grown a couple of their crosses out; lemon fuze, lemon stomper. The lemon Thai mom they use is outstanding. I've smoked, but not grown their blackberry pie, and its very useful for pain. They don't offer the bb pie any more though. 

Attitude seems to be out of their gear, except for their bastard like series. Basically open pollenation versus selective breeding.   Cannazon sells GG gear and they have some in stock that aren't from the bastard lineup.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup.  Like everybody else I'd endorse CGG.  Good genetics, good reputation, active breeders.  Best bought through Cannazon where CGG maintains a support group.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 23, 2012)

i figured that they were pretty good, and attitude is where i saw them but almost everything is sold out

thanks for the reply's and i will be checking out cannazon


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2012)

God I want that Grape Stomper!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Had 5 GS x OG Kush veggin but had to chop them bc of a break in....   I still have a tester pack from Keyplay of the ECSD x HP-13 that will be run next time i pop seeds...

Did I mention I want the Grape Stomper!!!!?????????????????????????


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 24, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching that was the first one to catch my eye also! looks awesome

the other two that i thought looked good is the Bianca Fire and the Transformer


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2012)

where does one begin...I have GS, bright ideas,& sun maiden. Currently running gs and gorilla grape to breed. A few other low key breeders I know, feel gage's work isn't stable. That instead of lots of new polyhybrid x polyhybrid, he would do much better to work what he has. More than 1 breeder I know feel that grape stomper is better in a cross than it is on its own.


----------

